

Interface design and the iPhone  - bootload
http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00036T&topic_id=1

======
henning
I never quite understood how Tufte's ideas should play out in typical, simple
applications.

The only reason I ever check the weather is to see if it's going to rain.
Beyond that, I don't care about cloud patterns and animations of global cloud
movement. I just care whether I need to bring a coat and/or umbrella (and,
during the winter, whether I need to just bring a coat or a heavy jacket and
gloves). More information doesn't do that for me (I make my decision based on
a single number), and the cartoonish simple display Apple provides already
suffices for that.

Where is the clarification to come? I don't get it.

On the other hand, building something for _meteorologists_ or others who have
a compelling interest in overall weather patterns would be a completely
different story.

Also, I hope people don't misinterpret his advice to show lots of information
at once and turn their web applications into huge-ass spreadsheet-like grids
of numbers ("more information!") or something.

~~~
bootload
_"... Also, I hope people don't misinterpret his advice to show lots of
information at once and turn their web applications into huge-ass spreadsheet-
like grids of numbers ("more information!") or something ..."_

Good observation.

People underestimate Tufte's brilliance in both graphic and information
design, take his advice and fail miserably. Maybe because they lack any
background in technical graphics and it's unique problems.

 _"... Where is the clarification to come? I don't get it. ..."_

The clarification comes from recognising the limitations of small display
screens and how to organise and display enough information users will find
useful. Then find a way to compare and improve upon them. Comparison with
printed examples allow you to emulate the best qualities of print (see the 3
points in p 150 in Visual explanations). There is no magic formula. These are
the kinds of problems that Cartograhphers have been dealing with and solved in
print. Now craftsmen like Tufte are working on solving them with digital
constraints.

